# Recieved Upgrade Message



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

I just rebooted my hr10-250 and got this message 

Subject: 6.3 Software Update
From: Directv
Date: Wed 9/27


ATTENTION: Upcoming HD DVR upgrade requries phone line connection!

If you have the HD DVR you'll soon be recieving out version 6.3 software upgrade. The upgrade will only occur if your phone line is connected.

Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer


wierd thing is I just made it do a manual daily call that went thru fine, then i rebooted it thats when I got the message. Any one else get this message?


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Not me... but you just motivated me to do a reboot when I get home from work tonight


----------



## Freightdog (Aug 24, 2005)

Got it also, just 30 minutes ago. (The message, not the actual update!).

I did not reboot to get it, just forced a phone call, like I do every day now & under 'messages' said I have new message.

Here is what's interesting, have 2 HR10s, forced phone calls on both. #1 got the message, #2 has not.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

The interesting thing about this thread will be to see how long the lag between the message and the upgrade will be. 

Freightdog: It would be great if you could note if the time is consistent between your two HR10's.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

I just rebooted one of my Tivos remotely using my Treo (God bless Slingbox!). No upgrade message for me.


----------



## PowerstrokeHD (Jul 26, 2006)

I just forced a daily call on both my units and like Freightdog only 1 of 2 had the message.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

Looks like I spoke too soon. I just forced a call on one of my HR10s and I have the message now too. I'll have to wait until I get home before I can force a call on my other HR10 (only have 1 Slingbox) to see if I get the message on that one too.


----------



## TiVoLurker (Sep 17, 2006)

Forced a call around noon and nothing. But just forced another and received the same 6.3 update message as above. Maybe there's hope after all for us poor suckers who haven't yet received the upgrade...


----------



## gruxx (Jul 13, 2006)

got the message.

got it twice, once under messages, once when i went to D* central page

I don't have 6.3. 

system information and call version still shows "f".

Zip is 43XXX Central OH


----------



## BillsIn05 (Aug 14, 2006)

I also just forced a call and got the message. Wonder how long till the upgrade happens


----------



## onejake (Jan 21, 2005)

I got the message also today. 

I don't know why I'm excited about this, it's just a stupid little upgrade from 3.1.5f.


----------



## hankster (Dec 18, 2004)

just turned on the tele, hit the directv button, and voila: Important Message yada yada yada

zip 935xx, currently on v3.1xxx


----------



## PowerstrokeHD (Jul 26, 2006)

PowerstrokeHD said:


> I just forced a daily call on both my units and like Freightdog only 1 of 2 had the message.


I just forced a second call on the one that did not receive the message the first time. It now has also received the update notice.

Hopefully this means a larger number of units will be getting authorized each day, now that the notice is out. Time will tell.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Forced another call at 6:22 pm and got the message. Was not sent earlier when I forced a call at 2:22 pm

Zip 191xx


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

Just forced call, same message, but no upgrade or pending restart. Will see how long it takes to receive the update.

207xx


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

drvcrash said:


> I just rebooted my hr10-250 and got this message
> 
> Subject: 6.3 Software Update
> From: Directv
> ...


Anyone has forced a second call after receiving the message?


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

I am trying but my stupid wife is always trying to fax something at the same time I am trying to force my calls. 

EDIT: forced call, and succeeded, but no pending restart. Hopefully it will happen soon though.


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

no-blue-screen said:


> I am trying but my stupid wife is always trying to fax something at the same time I am trying to force my calls.
> 
> EDIT: forced call, and succeeded, but no pending restart. Hopefully it will happen soon though.


Get her a scanner and a hotmail account! 

EDIT:  To bad! Hopefully in the next call!


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

cancan said:


> Get her a scanner and a hotmail account!
> 
> EDIT:  To bad! Hopefully in the next call!


I will probably try again after midnight or so.


----------



## sean_mba (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't we have to be careful about making sure that it's not upgrading during something we need to have taped, or want to watch live?

I'm asking because there is a baseball game that I need to watch tonight.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

sean_mba said:


> Don't we have to be careful about making sure that it's not upgrading during something we need to have taped, or want to watch live?
> 
> I'm asking because there is a baseball game that I need to watch tonight.


It will not upgrade the software until a reboot. If an upgrade is pending the machine will automatically reboot at 3am.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Just did my bi-monthly forced call and got the message as well.

For those of us who do not keep our phone line connected, am I correct in assuming that the software will download automatically on one of my subsequent forced calls? I guess that means a) I need to call in once a day now 2) I better make the call when I'm not expecting an important call and 3) I guess I better get out my digital camera and take pictures of my favorites. Oh how I hate setting up my channels - what a giant pain in the a$$ that is.


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

annenoe said:


> For those of us who do not keep our phone line connected, am I correct in assuming that the software will download automatically on one of my subsequent forced calls?


No. According to others who have already gotten 6.3 the download will come via sat. The phone call will instruct the Tivo to reboot at 2am to install the software. If you force a daily call and you get the pending restart message, you can then force the restart and set up the favorites again without waiting till 2am. My wife and I sat down last week and created a work doc of listed channels as a fail safe, you never know when your going to need them. You are correct, what a pain in the a$$ it is to check all those channels though.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

I got the message tonight as well, Hopefully the upgrade isn't too far behind.


----------



## Jimmmmbo! (Jun 20, 2004)

cancan said:


> Anyone has forced a second call after receiving the message?


I did. Didn't do any good. Still at 3.1.5f.

I forced a call, got the message, forced a second call, then rebooted, still 3.1.5f. Forced one more call, still nothing.


----------



## samberger (Dec 28, 2005)

Jimmmmbo! said:


> I did. Didn't do any good. Still at 3.1.5f.
> 
> I forced a call, got the message, forced a second call, then rebooted, still 3.1.5f. Forced one more call, still nothing.


same here .


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

I got the message too. Also, my machine is scheduled to make it's next daily call at 2:00am tonight/this morning. Not 2:01 or 1:58, but exactly 2:00am. Isn't that the magic time they like to do longer calls or reboots? 

Usually the scheduled call pushes back when I force a call, but this one sticks at 2:00am Thursday no matter haw many calls I make. 

A good omen perhaps?


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Got the message on one of my HR10's...forced a call and nothing.

There are some people who said 6.3a was delayed again. I would assume that they wouldn't have sent out that message unless 6.3a was immenent.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Forced a call and then got the message. While downloading I saw it say "downloading messages" never seen that before on forced calls. Then I forced another call and got nothing. Then another forced call this time it said "setting clock." Again, not something I've ever seen before on forced calls. I've forced 4 calls with no luck of "pending restart" status. Will keep trying all night. Maybe the 2am satellite linkup will reboot it with the upgrade. Keeping my fingers crossed. It's so close I can taste the upgrade!


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

dogdoctor said:


> No. According to others who have already gotten 6.3 the download will come via sat. The phone call will instruct the Tivo to reboot at 2am to install the software. If you force a daily call and you get the pending restart message, you can then force the restart and set up the favorites again without waiting till 2am.


Doh! I knew that. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

and got message of upcoming 6.3 for HD DVR.

Zip 752


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

easy-e said:


> Forced a call and then got the message. While downloading I saw it say "downloading messages" never seen that before on forced calls. Then I forced another call and got nothing. Then another forced call this time it said "setting clock." Again, not something I've ever seen before on forced calls. I've forced 4 calls with no luck of "pending restart" status. Will keep trying all night. Maybe the 2am satellite linkup will reboot it with the upgrade. Keeping my fingers crossed. It's so close I can taste the upgrade!


It only says that when there are messages to download...which is hardly ever. It always sets the clock when I call in, but sometimes the message goes by so quickly, you can barely see it. You can keep forcing calls, but at most (going by previous posts) they are updating the list twice per day and it is more likely they are only updating the list once per day. So if your unit isn't on the list, the update won't be triggered.

Knowing my luck...I will be one of the last to get it...even though I have had my unit for a year and a half.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Fascinating.

The message comes from the phone call? I thought messages came from satellite.

I guess that is the only way they know that you have an HR10 (not any other model) that doesn't have 6.3 on it already?

Edit: Loading Data took longer than usual on forced call. And, BING! Message is there.

Another edit: LOL!

"upgrade requires phone line connection!"

But if you don't have the phone line connection, you don't get this message!

LOL!


----------



## TonyM (Apr 26, 2002)

I just forced a call and it's been "Downloading..." for 10 minutes now.

The wait to see what happens next is killing me! 

ETA:

Now, at about 18 minutes it finished and spent 5 minutes "Loading Data".

Then I got the message... and I paged down and it thanked me for being a "loyal customer". LOL. A-List, maybe.... Loyal? Not with the thoughts I've had lately about the lack of HD programming..


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

6.3a has been released - my unit that got 6.3 now has 6.3a - the rest I forced calls on tonight - all got the message, none were pending restart.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

I've been officially notified in the "MESSAGES" area. Don't they know we've already seen that web page they took off and then put back?... and besides that, we've got Earl  

They should at this point call the expected upgrade 6.3a too.

I'd like to note that my 7:05 AM forced daily call didn't download the message but my 8:09 PM forced daily call did.

Now let's make an "unscuccessful call" with a pending restart.... :up:


----------



## route66 (Jan 13, 2004)

So, what if everyone got a message? I did

I bet only the people with 6.3 are getting an upgrade to 6.3a now. This would verify the patch works better before any more roll out. Then the 3.1.5f people will get 6.3a after

Thats my guess


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

Got the message, did a manual call... now the next dial-in time is 12:03AM (3 hours from now). I've never had it select should a soon time.

... Altan


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Mine re-booted twice during CSI:NY tonight, but no message. Tried to record another program and couldn't get it to record. Then a few minutes later it started to record. Whats up!!


----------



## mbobak (May 23, 2004)

I'm in 48111, Belleville, MI, and currently on 3.1.5f. I just forced a call and got the message, but not a pending restart status.

Note to others in this thread that mentioned forcing a reboot:
Don't bother w/ a reboot until *after* you see the "pending restart" status. If you don't have that status, rebooting is a waste of time.

-Mark


----------



## tim99 (Sep 1, 2001)

I just got this message. Boy are they smug.


Subject: 6.3 Software Update
From: Directv
Date: Wed 9/27


ATTENTION: Upcoming HD DVR upgrade requires only one single phone call!

If you have the HD DVR you'll be receiving our version 6.3 software upgrade soon enough. While we appreciate your zeal the upgrade will only occur if stop calling 40 times an hour. If your phone line is connected then you'll get it in good time. No sooner, no later. 

Please stop being such an annoying DIRECTV customer



.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I just got the message as well. I got it after I manually forced a daily call. No 6.3 yet though, but the machine is definitely up to something different tonight! The hard disk is accessing like crazy and the loading data message under system information is only at 12% and it's been there for a long time now.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

no-blue-screen said:


> I am trying but my stupid wife ...


Give me your HR10 or I am going to tell your wife what you said 

PS: I got the message last night too. Forced call and then re-booted, but alas, no 6.3a.


----------



## Onazuka (Sep 22, 2001)

rminsk said:


> It will not upgrade the software until a reboot. If an upgrade is pending the machine will automatically reboot at 3am.


I tape all my infomercials at 3 AM !


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Nothing from me yet. I'm currently forcing a call. I'm also scheduled for a 10:32 am call. Maybe then it'll go.


----------



## markymark1 (Feb 21, 2006)

The message came yesterday in the pm, forced a call this am and nothing still at 3.X and no restart pending


----------



## EricAtUNC (Mar 22, 2004)

I forced a call yesterday as well and got the message.

Durham, NC
27XXX


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

route66 said:


> So, what if everyone got a message? I did
> 
> I bet only the people with 6.3 are getting an upgrade to 6.3a now. This would verify the patch works better before any more roll out. Then the 3.1.5f people will get 6.3a after
> 
> Thats my guess


I have 3.x and forced a call last night. Download took only 3 minutes or so, then received the new software message. I figure by this evening I *may* have 6.3(a)


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

srt said:


> I have 3.x and forced a call last night. Download took only 3 minutes or so, then received the new software message. I figure by this evening I *may* have 6.3(a)


Don't count on it. I'd imagine they're a tad gunshy. I'd imagine we're still looking at about a 2 week window from now to get the rollout done, so that gives you about a 10% chance it happens tomorrow.

Has anyone paid a thought that this may just be some sort of complex phishing scam to get us to force 23 calls a day?


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

Forced call last night, got message about upgrade.

370xx


----------



## Thehypnotoad (Sep 28, 2006)

Found the message this morning on two of the three HR10-250's. Haven't gotten a chance to force a call on the third unit but will probably just wait and see what happens on it. Knowing my luck it will probably be the unit that gets the upgrade first since we don't use that one as much.  

640xx


----------



## patg25 (Nov 25, 2004)

Forced a call two days ago, Tivo did the scheduled call last night. Still nothing - but I was also not upgraded to 6.3. Zip 06492


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

I forced a call yesterday morning and did not get anything.
Then I saw this thread and forced a call last night.
I received the message, but no 6.3a yet.
I guess it is worth it to force a call more than once a day.


----------



## Nomarian (May 5, 2004)

I forced the call on both my units and got the upgrade message. After that, I rebooted the units and forced another call, but did not get the upgrade. I will post when I get it.

774XX


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

I haven't been able to get a call to connect for the last 24 hours....very unusual...could this be related to an overwhelming number of people calling in?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Downloaded the message during a forced call on my unhacked box that still has 3.1.5f. My manual install 6.3a box also got the message so I need to take a look at it.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Got the message yesterday after 2 forced calls, but still no pending restart as of this morning. I'll try to force another clal today, but I have a feeling that this thing just wants to do it on its own.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

Just forced a call this morning and got the pending restart message (this is on a box that was still on 3.1.5f). I manually restarted it and am just waiting for the update to complete.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

smoberly said:


> I haven't been able to get a call to connect for the last 24 hours....very unusual...could this be related to an overwhelming number of people calling in?


Unlikely. The call simply goes to a local ISP and then heads to D*/TiVo from there.

Personally, the message came for me last night. However, I've yet to read of anyone who did NOT have 6.3 who got 6.3a yet. There's no evidence on here of anyone going directly from 3.5f to 6.3a yet. It seems like the message went to everyone, and at some point, they'll start rolling out authorizations again. Let's just hope it is soon.

EDIT: I stand corrected. Looks like there's a confirmed 3.5f -> 6.3a upgrade on a non-hacked box in Chicago and other places
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318489&page=3
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315176&goto=lastpost


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, hopefully it finds it's way to my neck of the woods sometime very soon.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Same here, but I'll probably wait until I've safely recorded and watched The Office tonight (just in case).


----------



## mbobak (May 23, 2004)

mbobak said:


> I'm in 48111, Belleville, MI, and currently on 3.1.5f. I just forced a call and got the message, but not a pending restart status.
> 
> Note to others in this thread that mentioned forcing a reboot:
> Don't bother w/ a reboot until *after* you see the "pending restart" status. If you don't have that status, rebooting is a waste of time.
> ...


And, I just now forced a call, and finally got 'pending restart'. It's rebooting now....

Finally! Now I an see what all the talk has been about...;-)


----------



## catfish john (Jul 14, 2004)

Received the 6.3 notice today Sep 28th at ZIP 673


----------



## TiVoLurker (Sep 17, 2006)

Posted yesterday that I received the 6.3 update message yesterday about noon.

I happened to be up after the nightly service download and forced a call around 2:30a.... and nothing...

Then forced another call this morning, and lo and behold.... pending restart!

I forced the restart and let it run while I got ready for work. 6.3a installed....

I had to go to work so didn't get a chance to test anything out, but will do so at lunch when I am home.

900xx zip code...


----------



## y2khardtop (Jul 31, 2004)

Got the message, still haven't gotten 6.3 or 6.3a. Came through sometime between 9 this morning and 1pm this afternoon, as I checked earlier this morn.


----------



## shacky (Oct 16, 2003)

San Diego 921** received the same "phone connection" message (morning of 9-28-06). Forced a call with no luck.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

It's pretty clear that everyone with an HDtivo was sent the message in the past 24 hours. 
Maybe the rollout will start tomorow but probably not till Monday.


----------



## primetime73 (Oct 11, 2005)

Received the message on one of two tivos. I noticed the next scheduled call on the machine that received it will not occur until Saturday night. I forced a call this morning but nothing changed. No messages or upgrades on the second tivo box.


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

I noticed my next call is shedudled for Fri 7:16pm. Normally after a forced called that changes but its been saying that since I got the Upgrade message. You think that is the magic time?


----------



## TiVoLurker (Sep 17, 2006)

The time of the scheduled calls seems to mean nothing, as my unit has been scheduled since Mon. to call in on Fri. at 12:03a. However, I have received the "6.3 update" message and the actual 6.3 update without that call in date changing....

The 6.3 download actually seems to happen not in the 2am service data download, but seperately around 7am. A forced call after the download returns with the "pending restart" message...

Other than the annoyance of having to reset my "Channels I Receive" and "Favorites", the 6.3a update speed things up much faster. No DD audio drop-out for me either....


----------



## jazzbassnick (Oct 26, 2004)

Got the message today, after my 2nd forced call (was bored and anxious).

Unhacked HR10-250, 3.1.5f, in So Cal.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

drvcrash said:


> I noticed my next call is shedudled for Fri 7:16pm. Normally after a forced called that changes but its been saying that since I got the Upgrade message. You think that is the magic time?


I have the same experience except my call is 8:30 tonight. I'll post if that's it


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

drvcrash said:


> I noticed my next call is shedudled for Fri 7:16pm. Normally after a forced called that changes but its been saying that since I got the Upgrade message. You think that is the magic time?


Negatory. I thought the same thing. However, I got home today at it didn't even dial in at the scheduled time. Now my next call is Saturday. I force dialed several times, rebooted, and dialed again. Nothing.

It's all an elaborate hoax!


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

Received the Update message. Does that mean I will be getting 6.3 and then still need 6.3a? What screen carries the "Restart " phrase?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Just got the msg on mine but no upgrade yet.


----------



## Ramsrule (Apr 30, 2003)

checked status and I was pending restart...... restarted and am now installing the upgrade!! Kind of cool to see that big Tivo logo on the install screen. 

Wish me luck gents......


----------



## Ramsrule (Apr 30, 2003)

after another automated restart, the Tivo logo screen gives way to a Directv install screen with the note "Preparing the service update... This may take up to an hour.  

Oh well..... off to bed. No folders for me until tomorrow morning.

G'night all.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

When I read this thread this morning, I decided to force a daily call to see if it would give me the message about the upcoming software upgrade. It did!

This evening, I happened to think about it again and thought I'd try another daily call to see if it would give me the upgrade. When I went in to force a daily call, it wasn't an option and the status said "Pending Restart". So I forced a restart and approx. 30 minutes later, I have 6.3a.

So far, it looks perfect and is much, much faster!


----------



## maximus (Dec 31, 2001)

Got the message...forced a call...no 6.3. I guess I'll have to wait.
Here's my ZIP 95***


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't know what's sadder, people writing in "ahh, I got a 6.3 message' or me sitting here reading the thread (and posting to it)?


----------



## samberger (Dec 28, 2005)

andbye said:


> Received the Update message. Does that mean I will be getting 6.3 and then still need 6.3a? What screen carries the "Restart " phrase?


it means you'll be getting 6.3a. but not necessarily today or tomorrow. you'll see the restart message under "last call status" under the phone screen.

i know all this from following the many threads. i'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Received the upgrade message (9/28/06) on one of two HR10-250's. Zip 97220.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 1, 2001)

Extra sad points if you're forcing calls at the same time.

peace . . .



rmassey said:


> I don't know what's sadder, people writing in "ahh, I got a 6.3 message' or me sitting here reading the thread (and posting to it)?


----------



## catfish john (Jul 14, 2004)

Received the message yesterday and the down load was completed this morning Sep 29, 6.3a
Catfish John


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

I got the Update message after hitting the TiVo Central button. So I forced a call. After the call it rebooted (I was eating dinner when all of this was happening, so I didn't see the screen). When I came back into the living room, I check the status under the phone menu, and it said "an unknown error has occured". I tried a few more calls, and nothing. Am I screwed? Oh yeah, still on 3.1.5f.


----------



## dshmel (Sep 4, 2006)

cancan said:


> Anyone has forced a second call after receiving the message?


I did - no upgrade yet, just the message.

My zip is 55346. Both of my 10-250's had not made a call since Monday, so I forced a call on both last night at around 9 PM. Got the 6.3 "coming soon" message. Now I wait for the upgrade


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Message received Thursday. Next scheduled phone call is Saturday. No 'pending restart' seen yet.


----------



## Ramsrule (Apr 30, 2003)

checked before going to work this morning and man, the speed increase when changing channels and navigating the menus is very noticeable.

Didnt have time to turn on the folders yet, but no biggy since I've had them on my SD Tivos for some time now.

So far, so good. :up:


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Received message on all three units yesterday.

Forced call on 2 of 3 units and no update.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

Received message yesterday (9/28). Got update today (9/29). Zip is 07621.


----------



## GTO40 (Jul 25, 2005)

Received message yesterday, 6.3a installed on one HR10 and not the other.

Lake Co. Illinois


----------



## atlantadan (Aug 8, 2005)

got message 9/27

forced about 4 calls , no 6.3a yet

zip 30306


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

atlantadan said:


> got message 9/27
> 
> forced about 4 calls , no 6.3a yet
> 
> zip 30306


This practice is like hitting the elevator button repeatedly... people think that makes the elevator arrive faster, but it does NOT.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

drvcrash said:


> I just rebooted my hr10-250 and got this message
> 
> Subject: 6.3 Software Update
> From: Directv
> ...


I usually don't check my messages but I was going through my Now Playing list to see what there was to watch and it jumped directly to the message for me. It also said 6.3 and it was dated Wed, 9/27. I've forced a few calls since then and no sign of the upgrade happening, yet.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Got message on 9/26. Forcing calls ever since. No dice. Probably forced 20 calls...


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

easy-e said:


> Got message on 9/26. Forcing calls ever since. No dice. Probably forced 20 calls...


I think if you do 10 forced calls back-to-back it will finally come through

** snickers **


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Got the message on both HD Tivos on 9/27 but neither have updated. No "pending restart" either.

ZIP 91745


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

CessnaDriver said:


> This practice is like hitting the elevator button repeatedly... people think that makes the elevator arrive faster, but it does NOT.


We know, we know, but we LOVE to do it!!

Forced 2 calls in 2 days after the message hoping for Pending Restart. Not Yet.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

CessnaDriver said:


> This practice is like hitting the elevator button repeatedly... people think that makes the elevator arrive faster, but it does NOT.


What makes you so sure about that? I figure it saves me about 3 seconds per button push. 10 pushes=30 seconds.


----------



## GreggC (Nov 10, 2001)

Got message 9/26... zip 20164 (Northern VA)


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

CessnaDriver said:


> This practice is like hitting the elevator button repeatedly... people think that makes the elevator arrive faster, but it does NOT.


People have reported forcing a call in the morning and having it not work, and then forcing it later in the day and it did.

DTV probably releases blocks of new ID's to update once a day, and people catching it after the release get lucky. However, it's not 100% clear that repeatedly forcing a call doesn't work, and unless someone with insight into their process clarifies things, we don't know for sure that it can't work.


----------



## DoubleDown (Feb 17, 2004)

So to sum this whole entire thread up..... Can you do anything to speed up the process of getting some overhyped software upgrade?

P.S. got messge on Wednesday, been forcing calls ever since and still nothing.


----------



## dougmod (Jul 18, 2005)

A J Ricaud said:


> Got the message on both HD Tivos on 9/27 but neither have updated. No "pending restart" either.
> 
> ZIP 91745


i second that...im also from hacienda heights


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Arrived home from vacation on 10/2 to find the "6.3 update message" on the HR10. I am still at 3.1.f. Wife had to catch up on shows so I didn't force a call until this morning. Now I'm at "pending restart".

Should be at 6.3a hopefully when I get home tonight. Zip is 01XXX in MA. First I need to find everything that I need to reset once 6.3a completes.


----------

